# Hypothyroid?



## CaptainTrips

I have always been a very thin guy, even to the point of being underweight and could eat whatever i wanted and not gain a bit. But over the past 3-4 years I have been gaining weight, and had just figured it was from getting older or whatever and did my best to watch my diet and exercise.
But in the past year or so I have gained almost 50lbs with almost all of it going to my belly. (which is huge and makes me look 9 mos pregnant now)
I cant seem to lose a bit of it and its all soft and jiggly, and even when my scale says i have lost weight my belly keeps getting bigger...
I have gone to the doc and they did a TSH test and said it was "normal" so im waiting on t3 and t4 levels now and will get some specific numbers to post.
Other symptoms have been swelling in hands,feet and face (non pitting) hair loss all over, joint pain, lethargy, sleeping way too much decreased appetite and general depression...
I have also noticed an extreme cold intolerance as well, I had read about low body temperature so I used a digital thermometer under my tongue after waking and got a temp of 95.2! So I had my friend take their temp to be sure the thermometer was correct and theirs was 98.7... So I took my temp again the next day after i woke and was feeling extremely cold and got a reading of 95.6

The doc i am seeing seems to be stuck on me being depressed...which would be good and all except it does nothing to explain my edema and low temps in the morning (of course by the time i get to the doc my temp is up in the normal range)

How common is it for a 25 year old male to have thyroid problems? is a family history of dabetes also an indicator of hereditary endocrine issues?
And if its not my thyroid what could be causing these symptoms?

Thanks.


----------



## CaptainTrips

I just thought of a few more symptoms to add after reading around here a bit..
I also have cold hands/feet constantly, sweating excessively even with little exertion, weird flushing that begins on my chest and spreads up to my neck whenever i get worked up playing a game or exercising, its just red splotches that spread and feel warm, then goes away after a few hours when i relax.
And the swelling seems to fluctuate a little, sometimes its so bad my skin feels tight and others its just puffy, but never completely goes away.

Hope this helps 

Edit: I also have very dry flaky patches of skin on my face that wont go away and get very red and itchy at times.


----------



## northernlite

Make yourself an appointment with an endocrinologist. You need help to figure this out. Chart your morning temps until that appointment and bring it with you.

25 is prime of your life and too early for the weight gain that comes on with the slowing metabolism as you age. It sounds like something else is going on and you need a specialist to try to figure this out.

I think hypothyroidism is not common in young males but that being said, I had one brother diagnosed in his mid 20's and the other in his early 30's so it is not unheard of.


----------



## lavender

Hi and welcome!

thyroid issues are more common in women. that being said, they are not unheard of in men, and yes a family history is a huge factor in thyroid illness.

I would suggest getting copies of your blood work and tracking your labs yourself. There is some debate about the "normal" range for thyroid, and not everyone feels their best at the same level. You can post them here if you need help understanding them.

Your symptoms sound like they could be thyroid related. I would suggest the following blood work to help you evaluate: TSH, Free T3 and Free T3; along with the following antibody tests: Antithyroglobulin, TPO, and TSI.

Many of us have been told we were depressed for years before being diagnosed with a thyroid disease. You are not alone. My doc wanted to prescribe me anti-depressants instead of changing my thyroid meds months after my thyoird was removed. You may not need an endocrinologist, as they tend to focus on diabetes and may not be as knowledgeable about thyroid. A primary care doc can treat hypothyroidism. The important thing is to find a doc who is compassionate and willing to work with you.


----------



## GD Women

Not all symptoms are thyroid, especially if thyroid levels are normal. I could give you a list of other health causes but would be long and probably boring to you. You can look them up yourself anyway. With normal thyroid levels your symptoms would need to be checked out for other causes and their possible treatment. Some conditions with your symptoms could be of some health concern.

Taking temperature for thyroid is done different then for other illnesses.

There are three ways to due temperature correctly for thyroid as follows:

*#1 -*
Take your temperatures, by mouth, with a thermometer (digital thermometers can become inaccurate from low battery or being dropped) every three hours, three times a day, starting three hours after waking, for several takes (not the three days prior to a period in a women since it is higher then). For each day add the temperatures together and divide by 3 to get and average taking them at 9 am; 12 noon and 3 pm. 
Consistently low daily temperatures means that there is a problem somewhere in the thyroid system, either in the glandular or peripheral portion. Wide fluctuations of daily temperatures indicate a problem in the adrenal system. Low temperatures AND wide fluctuations indicate a problem in both the adrenal and thyroid systems. In this case the adrenals should always be stabilized first before treating the thyroid system

*#2 -* 
Step 1: This test is best performed early in the morning before you get out of bed, immediately upon waking and with little movement as possible. So keep the thermometer right by your bed and have it shaken down and ready for use. Place glass thermometer under the tongue for 10 to 15 minutes. This measures your lowest temperature of the day which relates to the thyroid gland function. Step 2: Take the temperature for five days in a row to get an average. If the temperature is below 97.0 degrees for three consecutive days, the remaining two days do not need to be factored in. 
Step 3: Pre-menopausal women should take their temperature starting on the second day of menstruation. 
Step 4: Avoid performing this test if you have any type of infection or illness.
Step 5: See a doctor if your temperature averages below 97.6 degrees. A normal and ideal temperature is between 97.6 and 98.6 degrees. Step 6: Make a list of your symptoms to bring to your doctor along with your temperature recordings and average.

*#3 -
Barnes Temperature Test* 
At night, shake down a thermometer - be sure that it is shaken down and below 95 degrees. Next morning, on awakening, put the thermometer under your arm with the bulb in the armpit with no clothing between it and the armpit. Leave it there for 10 minutes (use snooze alarm if you wake up to an alarm). Just drowse for that time lying still. After 10 minutes, take the thermometer out and read it, writing down the result right away. (On waking, most people don't think clearly and might forget the reading). This is known as your Early AM Basal Temperature and the "normal" should be between 97.6 and 98.6. This reading taken by armpit is somewhat lower and somewhat more accurate than by mouth. Do this for three or four consecutive mornings, preferably at the same time of morning. If you have a low-grade infection this may read higher than your "normal", therefore if it is in that range above, you should repeat the above procedure every other day for a week or so. If a menstruating female, also do it on the 2nd and 3rd day of your period.

Good Luck.


----------



## CaptainTrips

Thanks for the advice  I will definitely try those and see if i get the same temps, so far it looks the same though.
95.6 this morning but up to normal once i started moving around.


----------



## lainey

Just for the record morning basal body temperature is not used to clinically diagnose hypothyroidism.

Your body temperature does vary throughout the day, generally with the low being in the morning and the high in the late afternoon. The "98.6" that is given for normal really represents an average of your temperature throughout the day.

It is also normal, among humans to have an average body temperature that varies +/- 1 degree or so around the norm. What becomes important is to know what is normal body temperature for you.


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> I have always been a very thin guy, even to the point of being underweight and could eat whatever i wanted and not gain a bit. But over the past 3-4 years I have been gaining weight, and had just figured it was from getting older or whatever and did my best to watch my diet and exercise.
> But in the past year or so I have gained almost 50lbs with almost all of it going to my belly. (which is huge and makes me look 9 mos pregnant now)
> I cant seem to lose a bit of it and its all soft and jiggly, and even when my scale says i have lost weight my belly keeps getting bigger...
> I have gone to the doc and they did a TSH test and said it was "normal" so im waiting on t3 and t4 levels now and will get some specific numbers to post.
> Other symptoms have been swelling in hands,feet and face (non pitting) hair loss all over, joint pain, lethargy, sleeping way too much decreased appetite and general depression...
> I have also noticed an extreme cold intolerance as well, I had read about low body temperature so I used a digital thermometer under my tongue after waking and got a temp of 95.2! So I had my friend take their temp to be sure the thermometer was correct and theirs was 98.7... So I took my temp again the next day after i woke and was feeling extremely cold and got a reading of 95.6
> 
> The doc i am seeing seems to be stuck on me being depressed...which would be good and all except it does nothing to explain my edema and low temps in the morning (of course by the time i get to the doc my temp is up in the normal range)
> 
> How common is it for a 25 year old male to have thyroid problems? is a family history of dabetes also an indicator of hereditary endocrine issues?
> And if its not my thyroid what could be causing these symptoms?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there and welcome. It sure sounds like you have many symptoms of thyroid disease. One way to sort it out is to get the following tests..........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Symptoms can and do cross over so I personally am not sure that you would be hypothyroid. You could very well be hyperthyroid. TSI is very important test for that.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

Also, many of us w/thyroid disease seem to have a ferritin deficiency which accounts for symptoms such as freezing and hair loss.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

When you do get your lab results, we would very much appreciate the ranges as well for different labs use different ranges.

I also think that you may have insulin resistance if not diabetes hence the Buddha Belly as I prefer to call it so I think a glucose test is in order also. If your glucose is high in the range but not over the range, most likely you are insulin resistant.

Please do not be happy to just hear your doc say all is in normal range; do your best to get copies of all labs. Normal for one is NOT normal for another and many of us here can tell a lot by looking at the results and ranges.


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> I just thought of a few more symptoms to add after reading around here a bit..
> I also have cold hands/feet constantly, sweating excessively even with little exertion, weird flushing that begins on my chest and spreads up to my neck whenever i get worked up playing a game or exercising, its just red splotches that spread and feel warm, then goes away after a few hours when i relax.
> And the swelling seems to fluctuate a little, sometimes its so bad my skin feels tight and others its just puffy, but never completely goes away.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Edit: I also have very dry flaky patches of skin on my face that wont go away and get very red and itchy at times.


I truly am suspecting hyper, not hypo. TSI test is very very important. Erythemia (skin problems) very common.

If your doc won't run those tests I suggested, I urge you to find one that will. Use the links I provided. A well informed patient does receive better care many of us have found.


----------



## CaptainTrips

Thanks again for all the great info  I will be seeing my doc again on tuesday (next week) and will be requesting a copy of my labs (they only ran TSH T3 and T4 though) doc seems convinced my thyroid is fine from TSH alone (had that test run first and requested T3-T4 after they said TSH was "normal")
So I might be finding a new doc if this next visit goes similarly, seems they just dont want to listen


----------



## CaptainTrips

I just took my temp at 1:30pm after doing some errands, sat down for a bit and started feeling so cold I was almost shivering. So i grabbed the thermometer and got a reading of 95.6 and took my temp again just now and its 96.6 and im feeling warmer.... this seems to happen regularly, but if i have been walking around say a huge hospital i almost start sweating and my temp is normal by the time the doc takes it...

Will keep checking to see just how frequent this is, since i feel fine at 96.


----------



## lainey

CaptainTrips said:


> I just took my temp at 1:30pm after doing some errands, sat down for a bit and started feeling so cold I was almost shivering. So i grabbed the thermometer and got a reading of 95.6 and took my temp again just now and its 96.6 and im feeling warmer.... this seems to happen regularly, but if i have been walking around say a huge hospital i almost start sweating and my temp is normal by the time the doc takes it...
> 
> Will keep checking to see just how frequent this is, since i feel fine at 96.


Here you go re: body temperature http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoregulation

How about if you try a different thermometer or a different method of measurement (axillary, rectal)? Some times the measurement tool itself is not accurate. Self measurement using a digital ear thermometer is generally not considered reliable, because the correct positioning is difficult when you are doing it yourself.

Unless your hands and feet are turning blue, it's likely a doctor is not going to give much pause to your temperature measurements.

You need to know the specific numbers of your lab work. That is how you will be diagnosed.


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> Thanks again for all the great info  I will be seeing my doc again on tuesday (next week) and will be requesting a copy of my labs (they only ran TSH T3 and T4 though) doc seems convinced my thyroid is fine from TSH alone (had that test run first and requested T3-T4 after they said TSH was "normal")
> So I might be finding a new doc if this next visit goes similarly, seems they just dont want to listen


See, antibodies skew the thyroid panel (TSH, T4, T3, FT4, FT3) because there are stimulating, binding and blocking antibodies AND autoantibodies.

That's a lot of activity, believe you me. They target the receptor site thus putting the labs into a tizzy.

Do insist on antibodies' tests that I have listed. Very very important.

If you are up for some heavy-duty reading; here is a great source.....

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/

The more you know, the better you can advocate for yourself.

Here is a site for understanding some of the thyroid lab tests.
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Here you will learn why FREE T3 and FREE T4 are more important than T3 and T4.


----------



## GD Women

*Believe me!* the recommended temperature procedures I have posted come from reputable thyroid sources and methods for hypothyroidism. However, I personally don't believe in the temperature method of thyroid for my temp. verses my symptoms and levels would prove controversial.

*It would be irresponsible* of me to indicate whether or not a person is thyroid by symptoms alone, and, without knowing what the levels are with Labs reference range.

*"The symptoms* of hypothyroidism (or hyperthyroidism) are non-specific and can be mimicked by other conditions. Thus the practice of prescribing thyroid treatment on a clinical basis alone without biochemical confirmation carries potential risks". - *New England Journal Of Medicine. *

*If you have some of the symptoms* and don't have a wholesome diet, take nutritional supplements, exercise to tolerance, get physical treatment as needed and abstain from taking metabolism-slowing drugs each day (such as beta-blockers, muscle relaxants, and narcotics) raises the possibility that your symptoms are caused by the issue addressed above. For example, if you don't take nutritional supplements, nutritional deficiencies may the cause of your symptoms. In that case, taking nutritional supplements would relieve the symptoms. You should consider the use of thyroid hormone only when you can honestly say that you do all the above. If you do all the above, it's suggested you find an alternative doctor who is cooperative and collaborative. The doctor should be competent at differentiating medical disorders that might be causing your symptoms. For example, low adrenal function is a common cause of some of the symptoms. 
A doctor competent at diagnosis can help you determine the cause-whether it's hypothyroidism or some other disorder.

*TSH 3.0 and 10*, treatment is not recommended. Repeat testing should be performed at 6-12 month intervals to monitor improvement or worsening in TSH concentrations. Levothyroxine (T4) therapy is recommended for patients with TSH levels higher than 10 mIU/L. These guidelines can be found at JAMA 291:228, 2004. 
http://www.aacc.org/events/expert_access/2005/thyroid/Pages/qanda.aspx

*JAMA. * - The Journal Of The American Medical Association 2004 Conclusions Data supporting associations of subclinical thyroid disease with symptoms or adverse clinical outcomes or benefits of treatment are few. The consequences of subclinical thyroid disease (serum TSH 3.0-10.0 mIU/L) are minimal and we recommend against routine treatment of patients with TSH levels in these ranges. http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/full/291/2/228

*AACE thyroid guidelines.* Endocr Pract. 2002;8:457-469.
ENDOCRINE PRACTICE Vol 8 No. 6 November/December 2002 457
"We believe that treatment is indicated in patients with TSH levels >10 uIU/mL. or in patients with TSH levels between 5 and 10 uIU/mL in conjunction with goiter or positive anti-thyroid peroxidase antibodies. 
"The target level should be between 0.3 and 3.0 uIU/mL."
http://www.aace.com/pub/pdf/guidelines/hypo_hyper.pdf

*TSI mimics the effect of TSH*, thereby causing the thyroid to secrete excess thyroid hormone. Therefore if the TSH is hyper low would be indicative of TSI antibody present. TSI also is occasionally observed in various other thyroid disorders, including nodular goiter, and subacute thyroiditis.

*Thyroid antibodies *do not provide an indication of whether a person has normal or abnormal thyroid function.
http://www.mythyroid.com/bloodtests.html

*Positive TSI results* are strongly indicative of Graves disease, but do not always correlate with the presence and severity of hyperthyroidism.

*In a current study* - "A less active thyroid may mean more years added to your life, " Wednesday, September 1, 2010
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_102875.html

.


----------



## midgetmaid

You asked about a connection between thyroid disease and diabetes. Type I diabetes has a strong link to thyroid disease. Who has it in your family and which type?

Renee


----------



## CaptainTrips

My uncle on my fathers side has type 1.
Also, its probably unrelated but I figured it couldnt hurt to mention.. Both my father and I have quite a few stretch marks all over, he was never very heavy and I had them before I got heavy as well, just more now. lol

Thanks again


----------



## lainey

>>My uncle on my father's side has type I<<

There is a strong co-morbidity of thyroid disease WITH diabetes, meaning if you already have one, you are at increased risk of the other. This is true for all autoimmune disorders.

You can mention it, but keep in mind that the impact of family history usually refers to first degree relatives ie: parents, siblings. Multiple second degree relatives with similar disorders are significant. Certain diseases have a proven strong genetic component, for example certain cancers. A doctor would be looking for a history of thyroid disease for thyroid disorders, for example, unless you had several other relatives with varying types of autoimmune diseases.

Central obesity due to insulin resistance generally leads to type 2 diabetes, which is not autoimmune (type I is). As you describe yourself, yes it makes sense to do diabetes testing, but it's likely that your glucose metabolism is altered towards type 2. Was a glucose part of your testing (ie basic metabolic panel)?

If you haven't had your testosterone tested, you should. In addition, iron, vitamins D and B need to be at good levels. Low levels of any of these could also cause your symptoms.

You need a copy of those lab results for yourself.


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> My uncle on my fathers side has type 1.
> Also, its probably unrelated but I figured it couldnt hurt to mention.. Both my father and I have quite a few stretch marks all over, he was never very heavy and I had them before I got heavy as well, just more now. lol
> 
> Thanks again


I think it is good to mention everything. You just never know when "something" could stand out and turn on the lightbulb. Your mention of Striae certainly did for me............

Immediately thought Cushing's which prompted me look it up and as you can see, there are quite a few possible causes.

Striae may also occur as a result of abnormal collagen formation, or a result of medications or chemicals that interfere with collagen formation. They may also be associated with longtime use of cortisone compounds, diabetes, Cushing disease, and post-pregnancy.

Causes
•Cushing syndrome
•Ehlers-Danlos syndrome
•Pregnancy
•Puberty
•Obesity
•Overuse of cortisone skin creams

Note the diabetes. Something is definitely afoot and sadly many of us with thyroid disease have more than one autoimmune disease going on.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003287.htm


----------



## CA-Lynn

You mentioned joints, edema, and flaky bits of skin. I'm thinking psoriatic arthritis ["PsA"].

See a rheumatologist and run test for HLA-B27. If positive, you might well have any one of several rheumatological diseases. If negative, it does not mean you do NOT have any of them.


----------



## CaptainTrips

Thanks for all the info guys.
I will post my lab results after i see the doc on Tuesday.


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> Thanks for all the info guys.
> I will post my lab results after i see the doc on Tuesday.


Looking forward to it. Please include the ranges as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## CaptainTrips

I just got my test results
TSH: 0.79 (0.34-5.60)
Free T3: 3.3 (2.4-4.2)
Free T4: 0.78 (0.60-1.60)

And my doc said i did not have edema because it did not pit.... so i'm thinking of finding a different doc as well.
FT4 seems pretty low to me, but what do u think?


----------



## lavender

Your Free T4 is a bit low, but so is your TSH, which is strange because they work opposite each other. Your Free T3 (your active thyroid hormone) is just at the halfway point in the range. Did you have any antibody tests run? TSI, Thyroglobulin and TPO? I think those would be helpful at this point.


----------



## CaptainTrips

I will see what other tests I can get run... I have the worst insurance possible, and the doc didnt seem to know anything other than pitting edema...
Even though my hands and ankles are clearly swollen :aim25:


----------



## lainey

The normal FT3, low TSH and low FT4 can be found in central hypothryoidism, where the pituitary fails to respond properly to low FT4.

Read this regarding central hypothyroidism:

http://www.pituitarydisorder.net/central_hypothyroidism.html

Get copies of your results, and consult with an endo that is willing to take a look at your pituitary, your results, and your symptoms.


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> I just got my test results
> TSH: 0.79 (0.34-5.60)
> Free T3: 3.3 (2.4-4.2)
> Free T4: 0.78 (0.60-1.60)
> 
> And my doc said i did not have edema because it did not pit.... so i'm thinking of finding a different doc as well.
> FT4 seems pretty low to me, but what do u think?


Your labs do not look good. All is low. Here is a matrix which may be helpful.
http://www.drrind.com/therapies/thyroid-scale-matrix

In addition to adrenal fatigue or pituitary problem (rule it in or rule it out); you really do need antibodies' tests as antibodies can really skew the average thyroid panel.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

And you may not have pitting edema but that does not mean you do not have myxedema.
http://www.wrongdiagnosis.com/m/myxedema/symptoms.htm

Worried for you.


----------



## CaptainTrips

I am making an appointment asap now... symptoms keep getting worse and i think i am starting to get a goiter on the right side of my neck :\
Anything I can do in the meantime?

Thx


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> I will see what other tests I can get run... I have the worst insurance possible, and the doc didnt seem to know anything other than pitting edema...
> Even though my hands and ankles are clearly swollen :aim25:


You could have what is called pretibial myxedema instead of the pitting.

http://www.suite101.com/content/pretibial-myxedema-a65914

or myxedema (

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1877324/

Pitting and non-pitting

http://www.medicinenet.com/edema/article.htm


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> I am making an appointment asap now... symptoms keep getting worse and i think i am starting to get a goiter on the right side of my neck :\
> Anything I can do in the meantime?
> 
> Thx


Oh, my goodness! Not what we want to hear!

Just try to get in ASAP. I think you need RAIU (radioactive uptake scan)

and here are some tests I recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Please keep in touch.


----------



## CaptainTrips

Well I finally saw the doc and they say my lymph nodes are swollen but im fine....
I asked about the lab results being on the low end and got "they arent low, its within range" so tired of them not even listening to me 
But at least I got them to refer me to an endo, it's just going to take forever due to crappy insurance 
I have also been wondering about a little hard bump below my adams apple. I never paid much attention to it untill recently so I cant tell if im just not feeling the right spot or if its supposed to be there. lol

Thx again for all the help


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> Well I finally saw the doc and they say my lymph nodes are swollen but im fine....
> I asked about the lab results being on the low end and got "they arent low, its within range" so tired of them not even listening to me
> But at least I got them to refer me to an endo, it's just going to take forever due to crappy insurance
> I have also been wondering about a little hard bump below my adams apple. I never paid much attention to it untill recently so I cant tell if im just not feeling the right spot or if its supposed to be there. lol
> 
> Thx again for all the help


Stand in front of a mirror, take a sip of water, lean head back and observe as you swallow. I don't think you should have a lump under the Adam's Apple.

I ask you! How could you be fine with swollen lymph nodes. At the very least, swollen lymphs mean infection. That is the least serious scenario.

Are you happy with that sort of answer?

Please read this page and if you will page back and read all the pages...........

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/swollen-lymph-nodes/DS00880/DSECTION=causes

You are welcome; I am to please. We need to get you diagnosed and on the way with medical intervention so you feel better!!

How long before the endo? Any idea how long you will have to wait?


----------



## CaptainTrips

I definitely have a large lump below my adams apple, It feels like the isthmus of the thyroid (my best guess) since it moves when i swallow, and I can feel it wrap around my trachea. 
Also feels like there is a lump in my throat when i swallow lately... 
So no I am very unhappy with this doctors answer and complete lack of concern when discovering very swollen and quite sore lymph nodes.
They did not give me any idea how long it would take to get an appt, jut said my insurance sucked so it would take a long time... Worst patient care ever!


----------



## CaptainTrips

Here is a pic i took of a weird lump below my adams apple that seems to be slowly growing.... is this just the circoid cartilage or should I be worried?
The sides of my neck also seem to be rather swollen and tight, and all my lymph nodes in my neck, jaw and probably elsewhere are swollen...
I'm still waiting on a referral for an endo 

Btw: I took this pic while swallowing to make it easier to see.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y192/c4pta1ntr1ps/Picture024.jpg

Thanks again.


----------



## kpn_chin_up

Is there any chance you could get an ultrasound to rule out cancer? Don't want to sound alarming, but I had a nodule on my neck, found in November, and after I had an ultrasound and an FNA, turned out to be cancerous, and had a TT in Feb.


----------



## CaptainTrips

I have one of those docs that says im fine by labs alone and ignores my symptoms, even when the labs aren't normal, its barely within range so im fine according to them....
I'm hoping the endo has a little more sense.... lol


----------



## kpn_chin_up

And I meant to add that my thyroid panel had normal values...


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> Here is a pic i took of a weird lump below my adams apple that seems to be slowly growing.... is this just the circoid cartilage or should I be worried?
> The sides of my neck also seem to be rather swollen and tight, and all my lymph nodes in my neck, jaw and probably elsewhere are swollen...
> I'm still waiting on a referral for an endo
> 
> Btw: I took this pic while swallowing to make it easier to see.
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y192/c4pta1ntr1ps/Picture024.jpg
> 
> Thanks again.


Oh, yeah.......................I "see" it!! Oh, Lord! You already know what I think. I am worried about cancer. RAIU (radioactive uptake) would be your best course here ASAP.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Very concerned about you! I wondered where you were.


----------



## CaptainTrips

Well. I finally got an appointment with an endo....sadly I have to wait till July to even see them for the first time 
Upon comparing the pic i took last month to now both my adams apple and the lump below that I assume is the thyroid isthmus have grown....
All my lymph nodes are swollen, I have continued to gain more fat, mostly in my belly and face, causing even more purple stretch marks (cushings test needed maybe?) and im sleeping more than ever :\ 
Should I go back to my useless clinic or just wait and see if it gets worse?
(doc at the clinic insists im just depressed, despite odd labs)


----------



## midgetmaid

Depression doesn't make lymph nodes swell.

Renee


----------



## CaptainTrips

LOL... exactly my point, this doctor is completely useless....


----------



## CaptainTrips

by the way, how common is it to have cushings as well as hypothyroidism? I have all the symptoms, (huge fat belly, purple striae everywhere, and possibly developing a hump.... kinda hard to tell but im pretty sure there didnt used to be fat there. lol


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> by the way, how common is it to have cushings as well as hypothyroidism? I have all the symptoms, (huge fat belly, purple striae everywhere, and possibly developing a hump.... kinda hard to tell but im pretty sure there didnt used to be fat there. lol


It is not unusual. Sadly, just like thyroid disease, there seems to be a very laid back attitude when it comes to a doctor recognizing and diagnosing this.

It "sounds" like you have it.

I happen to have this link handy as my neighbor's daughter has it.
http://endocrine.niddk.nih.gov/pubs/cushings/cushings.htm

Let us know please and meantime you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CaptainTrips

I just realized something that should have been obvious to the doctor...
If TSH and FT3-FT4 are taken at different times then the TSH may have been different at the time of FT4 testing....
I cant wait to find a competent doctor that knows what they are doing for once!


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> I just realized something that should have been obvious to the doctor...
> If TSH and FT3-FT4 are taken at different times then the TSH may have been different at the time of FT4 testing....
> I cant wait to find a competent doctor that knows what they are doing for once!


You have realized correctly. Additionally, I personally make sure I get my blood drawn at the same time during the day which for me is about 9:30 AM because throughout the day, there are hormonal peaks and valleys.


----------



## CaptainTrips

I just discovered something rather interesting...
I have had spastic paraperesis all my life (was diagnosed early)
I never thought much of it untill i decided to google it (DOH!) and discovered it is a progressive autoimmune disorder... (very mild form of cerebral palsy)

Hope that helps


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> I just discovered something rather interesting...
> I have had spastic paraperesis all my life (was diagnosed early)
> I never thought much of it untill i decided to google it (DOH!) and discovered it is a progressive autoimmune disorder... (very mild form of cerebral palsy)
> 
> Hope that helps


My goodness! From what I just read, this is very rare and is definitely familial (autoimmune.)

How have you been doing since you last posted?


----------



## CaptainTrips

I have been about the same, found out I have somewhat high bp now (dont remember the exact numbers though ) and have always had a rather fast pulse, but now the bp machine at the supermarket said 112, which doesnt fit the stereotypical hypo picture (although I have read it can happen)
I have also noticed my tongue is a bit swollen at times and has little cracks in it, which were somewhat painful at first... such weirdness.... lol

Cant say life isn't interesting right?


----------



## CaptainTrips

Well. I am definitely growing a hump now, and upon further researching cushing's and hypo have nearly identical symptoms, major difference is cushing's causes high bp and fast heart rate, plus redistributes mass as subcutaneous abdominal fat. which fits since I have been gaining inches but not lbs lately.

I have put aside my embarrassment about my huge belly to show everyone the many wide purple stretch marks and the almost pregnant look I think would be a definite sign of cushings

http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e72/coolpix7900/DSCN6369.jpg

Hope this helps others in a similar situation in the future, and won't blind anyone in the process. lol


----------



## Andros

CaptainTrips said:


> Well. I am definitely growing a hump now, and upon further researching cushing's and hypo have nearly identical symptoms, major difference is cushing's causes high bp and fast heart rate, plus redistributes mass as subcutaneous abdominal fat. which fits since I have been gaining inches but not lbs lately.
> 
> I have put aside my embarrassment about my huge belly to show everyone the many wide purple stretch marks and the almost pregnant look I think would be a definite sign of cushings
> 
> http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e72/coolpix7900/DSCN6369.jpg
> 
> Hope this helps others in a similar situation in the future, and won't blind anyone in the process. lol


Oh, yes...............................; and your doctor says what? Sure sounds to me like Cushings and you should be receiving medical intervention.

How are you feeling?


----------



## CaptainTrips

I'm feeling ok physically aside from a weird lower back ache on my right side for some reason.
Emotionally im all over the place, today im furious at everything and getting weird rushes almost like chills but feels like anxiety or something... very difficult to describe.
Other times I have no energy or motivation and feel very apathetic (most of the time)
Almost makes me wish I had taken the doc up on her offer for anti depressants just to stabilize things, but in the long run probably would have made things even more complicated. 
I wish us healthcare didn't suck so much!


----------

